# What's your favorite rimfire ammo?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been using Remington Golden Bullet (HP) ammo with good accuracy and good killing effects on small game. However, my last purchase of this brand/type of ammo has left me wondering about quality control issues. Most of the ammo fired has had a solid "crack" sound, but 2 out of 15 will have a sick "pop" sound to them.

When I'm hunting I expect consistant, quality and performance. I have since switched to Remington Subsonic ammo and have no complaints with accuracy and consistant killing performance. 

What is your preference in rimfire ammo?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Over the years I have just about everything made looking for that perfect 22. even the match ammo. The Russian match was $$$$$$.

Using my buck master 22 w/scope & 10/22 Ruger & under rock solid bench conditions I found the 22's that are hyped up as viper this bumblebee that, sub sonic that, ultimate dem & all the other gullible terms that are just that, sales pitch for us. The hotter ones we found were to inconsistent. Just to hot. The 22's labeled MATCH were good but the cost was not worth it. 

As a end result we use plain ole' FEDERAL' or plain REMINGTON. None of the hyped up crap. Mind you we shoot for accuracy as opposed to just plinking. Always under rock solid bench conditions. There are 3 of us that have come up with these same conclusions. We shoot together in competition also, but our competition stuff are AR's.

Nik


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I used the Rem Golden Bullet for years with good results. The last 4, 550/525 packs I have bought have had a very high number of duds and inconsistent rounds. as many as 11 duds per 100. Avg used to be 2. 

I have switched to the ammo I used to use for target work, the CCI Std Velocity 40 gr LRN. Found them at the Fin recently. 500 rd brick for $26. Worth it for me. Consistent and accurate in my guns. Not a HV round but the trajectory isn't bad for standard hunting ranges. CCI mini mag have always been a good HV HP ammo in my guns but a bit too expensive for target and practice ammo. 500 rds costs about $35 to $40


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

cci any flavor


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Ironman is right....for all around accuracy, dependability, and cost CCI mini mags and stingers are the best...never had a bad CCI round, and always great repeatability on accuracy. More expensive ely rounds are not worth the extra cost for accuracy or dependability....


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I found over the last few years that the Federal .17HMR shot best out of my Savage. At one time I had Rem's,CCI's, Horndy and two other brands I could not remember. I shot a 5 shot group alternating targets and brands so I shot two groups of each brand and the Federals gave the best and tightest groups. Rem's had the worst grouping !


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

WOLF TARGET OR RWS, yes they cost alot but worth every penny, I have six bricks in my gun room. They are about $60 a brick when you can find them, all made in Germany top of the line.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

There certainly seems to be a lot of positive comments on CCI, so I looked up their website and to my surprise they still make the SGB (Small Game Bullet). It's basically a semi-wadcutter, but it's really accurate and puts the smack down on tree rats, rabbits and groundhogs.

I went to a local gun shop and purchased some ammo. 

CCI - Small Game Bullet SGB (1235 fps / 40gr. Lead Flat Nose)
CCI - Segmented HP Subsonic (1050 fps / 40gr. HP)
Remington Cyclone HP (1280 fps / 36gr. HP)
American Eagle (38gr. copper-plated HP) No fps mentioned on the box. EDIT: Found it on their website...1260 fps.
Winchester Super X (1330 fps / 37gr. plated HP)

Tomorrow morning, my brother and I are going to the range to see which flavor of ammo our rifles prefer. The tightest group will get to ride in my rifle's clip and I'm kinda hoping it's the SGBs.
He has an older Marlin bolt-action that's clip fed and I have a newer Savage 93 bolt-action that's clip fed.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Golden bullets worked well for my hunting. That little hollow point was what sold me on them. the exit wounds were perfect. I've also used Winchester .22 rounds with the same hollowpoint design. Did the job well. I shoot a Marlin Model 60, Remington Bolt action and a Heritage Rough Rider revolver. Mostly shoot at tree rats, bunnies and prairie grizzlies.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use anything as long as it is labeled Winchester.


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

Lapua, RWS, or Eley; none of these are cheep, you do however get what you pay for.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Cci


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I spent some time finding what my rifle liked. I shot everything I could find. The rifle liked CCI BLAZER 40 grain.


And Hornady 17grain for the .17HMR


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

CCI Mini Mag 40 gr rd nose for plinking. My S&W model 41 loves this stuff.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I've used Remington Yellow Jackets for years and absolutely LOVE them.....best little round for hunting I've ever put through the barrel of my .22.


----------

